# For those of you looking to go Retro



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a peek at one of our current projects


----------



## doozinit (Apr 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice, Show us the Finish Product


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice job.

Bill


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Shows promise. what size? Brand?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

autoxdriver said:


> Shows promise. what size? Brand?


215/55/17 tires


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Love to see these on a black Golf... opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Green Hare said:


> Love to see these on a black Golf... opcorn:


If we get them on anything else Ill post more pics


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Bill


Never heard anyone tell someone 'nice job' for his part in helping produce a baby? 
It's not as if he did some elaborate, difficult accomplishment. But then again, I don't
live in Utah and therefore am not familiar with how things are done there.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> If we get them on anything else Ill post more pics


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Green Hare said:


> :thumbup:


We did put these on my MK6 GTI just for fun


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Paul, are those actual whitewalls or are they the wide whitewall inserts i have seen for after market? If actual whitewalls, what is the source of supply.
Tx
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Paul, are those actual whitewalls or are they the wide whitewall inserts i have seen for after market? If actual whitewalls, what is the source of supply.
> Tx
> Mike


They are real white walls. About $1100 for the tires alone


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Ouch, they look real nice though! Whitewall would be nice but not at that price.
Thanx :banghead:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> They are real white walls. About $1100 for the tires alone


Holy shhhit...


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

I was told today that the hub cap and trim rigs are "plastic" is this true ???


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Popadopolis said:


> I was told today that the hub cap and trim rigs are "plastic" is this true ???


Yep but it's really shiny plastic! actually automotive plastic with triple chrome is more durable than the old tin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Green Hare said:


> Holy shhhit...


Yes if you want something super unique usually it is pretty costly.


----------

